# How to build a Sand Blast Room?



## Timberwright (Jan 24, 2009)

Since you obviously know more about sandblasting than any of us you need to let us know what kinds of problems you want to address. Giving you the instructions on how to build walls is easy but I suspect that there are problems unique to sandblasting that we just don't understand.

As far as an air supply machine is concerned that sounds like a compressor to me. How much air do you need? Specifically, how many CFM (cubic feet per miniute) at what PSI (pounds per square inch) does your equipment require?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...

The simplest blast room would be draping Plastic in whatever size/ shape you'd like....

I assume you need this "Room" to control the Dust,+ for sand recovery,..??...

Air Compressors come in All sizes, at all price levels...
You need to size it to the requirements of the equipment used,..


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

The main issues are ventilation so you can see, (because sandblasting creates some serious dust), and a supplied air system for the operator. The latter should be the easy part as these are available through autobody paint/material suppliers. The ventilation system is a design/build component that you'd have to seek professional advice about. You'll also need a beefy compressor that can keep up with the demand and a water/dryer seperator to go with it. The easy part is the room itself, that can just be drywall with the light fixtures placed vertically between the stud bays and covered with saftey glass.


----------



## etchedimpressio (Jan 24, 2009)

I think rustyjames has the idea of what I am looking for. I have all the blasting equipment. But I suppose what I need to understand is the best way to set up the ventaltion aspcet based on a design for a 15 x 8 room.

Thanks for everyone's suggestions.


----------



## etchedimpressio (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a rather large air compressor for my blasting, but it is the ventilation aspset of the room that is important. Appreciate your help. If you know anyone in the sandblast bus. maybe you can forward me to them.
Thanks again


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

I would try mounting a large capacity exhaust fan (because they can be bought relatively cheap) high on an exterior wall to evacuate the dust. Then I would use something like this kind of setup for suppling fresh air and head/eye protection:
http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com...pirator-system-hood-fresh-air-respirator.html

Just make sure the supplied air compressor isn't in the blasting zone.


----------



## etchedimpressio (Jan 24, 2009)

RustyJames,

Thanks for the info. I briefly looked at the links, I think that will help. I had looked at Breco once before but they deal with real heavy duty blasting. Will look at the links more indepth.
Will let you all know how this turns out.
Any more advice? send it on!
Thanks


----------



## D'Rat (Sep 22, 2012)

*sandblast room*

Just a thought, you might want to build a small vented room for your mechanicals (compressors ) you don't want them loading up on media.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just so we all understand, in reading between the lines of your post you are not sandblasting paint off parts and things, you are using very fine grit abrasives to etch glass right? 

I took a few courses from my then local art glass supplier in etching a few years back. They adored me because I became proficient at eating through very expensive pieces of glass! In any event, you must have taken similar courses? Have you asked where you took them for recommendations on how to build what you need and can fit?

In addition to picking an air supply make sure you focus on the air and water filtration you will need for your type of abrasives.


----------

